# Goat milk type for Melt and pour



## thelazyshoelace (Sep 11, 2013)

So I am making goat milk soap using the melt and pour method. I've heard that if I use natural goat milk it will curdle. If that is the case, then what would be the best way to use goat milk? In powder form, canned, etc.?:-D


----------



## lsg (Sep 11, 2013)

I would not add liquid milk to M&P. You can add 1-2 tsp of instant powdered milk per pound of M&P by this method: add a little hot water to the instant powdered milk, stirring until you have a thick liquid. Strain this liquid through a strainer or cheesecloth into a second container to remove any lumps.

*Reference: Soapmaking the Natural Way*


----------



## thelazyshoelace (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you! I am just starting a business making my soaps from scratch. That has been a huge question.


----------



## lsg (Sep 11, 2013)

Are you making your melt and pour base from scratch or just buying the M&P base?


----------



## thelazyshoelace (Sep 17, 2013)

I am making it from scratch I didn't even know you could buy base up until very recently.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lsg (Sep 17, 2013)

Melt & Pour made from scratch is a hot process soap, so I would think using milk as the liquid would turn the paste an unlovely shade of brown.  The only way I can think of including it in your recipe would be to dissolve the sugar in hot goat's milk instead of distilled water.  I have not tried adding milk this way, so I don't know how it will work.  You can buy goat's milk melt & pour base.

Here is a tutorial on making M&P base.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nw4CBN_RC0[/ame]


----------

